# West World.....



## 2aguy

First episode was pretty good......happily surprised they limited the usually excessive sex that you see in the first episode of a new series.....

Ed Harris, as good as he normally is......and that guy from X-men...who never gets the girl in any movie he is in.....actually gets the girl this time....


----------



## Hugo Furst

Too cheap to pay for HBO, so I'll take your word for it.

Will be watching premieres of Conviction, Timeless, and 3rd season of Scorpion tonight


----------



## hjmick

2aguy said:


> First episode was pretty good......happily surprised they limited the usually excessive sex that you see in the first episode of a new series.....
> 
> Ed Harris, as good as he normally is......and that guy from X-men...who never gets the girl in any movie he is in.....actually gets the girl this time....




I have always liked the 1973 movie so I was looking forward to this. Harris' character has me intrigued, I curious as to his agenda. I liked it, I'll watch the season and hope they don't cancel like Showtime did _Roadies.

_
Oh, and the name you're looking for is James Marsden...


----------



## 2aguy

hjmick said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> First episode was pretty good......happily surprised they limited the usually excessive sex that you see in the first episode of a new series.....
> 
> Ed Harris, as good as he normally is......and that guy from X-men...who never gets the girl in any movie he is in.....actually gets the girl this time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked the 1973 movie so I was looking forward to this. Harris' character has me intrigued, I curious as to his agenda. I liked it, I'll watch the season and hope they don't cancel like Showtime did _Roadies.
> 
> _
> Oh, and the name you're looking for is James Marsden...
Click to expand...



That's it.....the guy who always loses the girl........


----------



## dani67

WillHaftawaite said:


> Too cheap to pay for HBO, so I'll take your word for it.
> 
> Will be watching premieres of Conviction, Timeless, and 3rd season of Scorpion tonight



why you dont download ?


----------



## dani67

2aguy said:


> First episode was pretty good......happily surprised they limited the usually excessive sex that you see in the first episode of a new series.....
> 
> Ed Harris, as good as he normally is......and that guy from X-men...who never gets the girl in any movie he is in.....actually gets the girl this time....


 i agree. i think its  best new tv show in last 3 years .


----------



## dani67

WillHaftawaite said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too cheap to pay for HBO, so I'll take your word for it.
> 
> Will be watching premieres of Conviction, Timeless, and 3rd season of Scorpion tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why you dont download ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was interested, I'd pay for HBO.
> 
> I'm not
Click to expand...

why ? when you can download ?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Did you not understand that I'm not interested in the show, or HBO?


----------



## strollingbones

it was okay...a little too obvous with the fly crap


----------



## Moonglow

2aguy said:


> First episode was pretty good......happily surprised they limited the usually excessive sex that you see in the first episode of a new series.....
> 
> Ed Harris, as good as he normally is......and that guy from X-men...who never gets the girl in any movie he is in.....actually gets the girl this time....


So no penetration in the first episode, weell doggie...


----------



## 2aguy

The robbery sequence is really well executed....I have watched it several times......the music, Paint it BLack by the Rolling Stones, was an excellent choice for the action......


----------



## phoenyx

WillHaftawaite said:


> Too cheap to pay for HBO, so I'll take your word for it.



I don't even have a TV, but I've been watching it anyway. I -would- pay for it if I could afford it.  I think it's awesome, it's become my favourite TV series overnight (atleast I think it has, it's been a while since the last Game of Thrones episode of the season aired). Also, Ramin Djawadi's opening theme music combined with the video is sublime in my view -.-...


----------



## phoenyx

Moonglow said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> First episode was pretty good......happily surprised they limited the usually excessive sex that you see in the first episode of a new series.....
> 
> Ed Harris, as good as he normally is......and that guy from X-men...who never gets the girl in any movie he is in.....actually gets the girl this time....
> 
> 
> 
> So no penetration in the first episode, weell doggie...
Click to expand...


You are just bad Moonglow . I don't think it's going to happen, though there was certainly a furor about the possibility a bit ago...

**
_Deadline reported this week that HBO were looking for extras to strip off and take part in ‘genital-to-genital touching’ on their new show Westworld.

Central Casting put out a casting call saying actors were required to ‘be fully nude’, ‘pose on all fours while others who are fully nude ride on your back’ and ‘simulate oral sex with hand to genital touching’.

Now HBO, the home of shows like Game Of Thrones, Girls and True Detective, have denied that they approved the casting call.

They told Deadline: ‘The document that the background actors were given was created by an outside extras casting vendor. It was not requested, written or approved by HBO, Warner Bros.

Television, or the producers, and contains situations that we do not require of any actor._
**


Read more: HBO deny sending out a casting call for Westworld extras to be naked


----------



## dani67

phoenyx said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too cheap to pay for HBO, so I'll take your word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even have a TV, but I've been watching it anyway. I -would- pay for it if I could afford it.  I think it's awesome, it's become my favourite TV series overnight (atleast I think it has, it's been a while since the last Game of Thrones episode of the season aired). Also, Ramin Djawadi's opening theme music combined with the video is sublime in my view -.-...
Click to expand...

Ramin Djawadi's is persian  iranian


----------



## phoenyx

dani67 said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too cheap to pay for HBO, so I'll take your word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even have a TV, but I've been watching it anyway. I -would- pay for it if I could afford it.  I think it's awesome, it's become my favourite TV series overnight (atleast I think it has, it's been a while since the last Game of Thrones episode of the season aired). Also, Ramin Djawadi's opening theme music combined with the video is sublime in my view -.-...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ramin Djawadi's is persian  iranian
Click to expand...



He's also German apparently:
"_He was born in Duisburg, West Germany, to an Iranian father and a German mother._"

Source: Ramin Djawadi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Corroborating evidence for his father's nationality and his place of birth:
"_Ramin Djawadi was born on July 19, 1974 in Duisburg, West Germany. His father was an Iranian immigrant in Germany._"

Source: Ramin Djawadi - Composer Biography, Facts and Music Compositions

Also, he's the composer of all the Game of Thrones music. Now I know why it's so hard for me to find a clear winner between Game of Thrones and Westworld, he composes the music for both of them ;-)...
Meet the musical genius behind the 'Game of Thrones' soundtrack who watches each season before anyone else


----------



## Iceweasel

What am I missing? It was impossible most of the time for me to figure out who was real and who were the androids. How are the guests supposed to know? Seems like they could have had an ID marker on them or something.


----------



## dani67

phoenyx said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too cheap to pay for HBO, so I'll take your word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even have a TV, but I've been watching it anyway. I -would- pay for it if I could afford it.  I think it's awesome, it's become my favourite TV series overnight (atleast I think it has, it's been a while since the last Game of Thrones episode of the season aired). Also, Ramin Djawadi's opening theme music combined with the video is sublime in my view -.-...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ramin Djawadi's is persian  iranian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's also German apparently:
> "_He was born in Duisburg, West Germany, to an Iranian father and a German mother._"
> 
> Source: Ramin Djawadi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Corroborating evidence for his father's nationality and his place of birth:
> "_Ramin Djawadi was born on July 19, 1974 in Duisburg, West Germany. His father was an Iranian immigrant in Germany._"
> 
> Source: Ramin Djawadi - Composer Biography, Facts and Music Compositions
> 
> Also, he's the composer of all the Game of Thrones music. Now I know why it's so hard for me to find a clear winner between Game of Thrones and Westworld, he composes the music for both of them ;-)...
> Meet the musical genius behind the 'Game of Thrones' soundtrack who watches each season before anyone else
Click to expand...

no different . persian and german are aryan


----------



## dani67

Iceweasel said:


> What am I missing? It was impossible most of the time for me to figure out who was real and who were the androids. How are the guests supposed to know? Seems like they could have had an ID marker on them or something.


i think they cant be killed.like ed harris


----------



## westwall

WillHaftawaite said:


> Did you not understand that I'm not interested in the show, or HBO?







Then why respond to a review of it?  Turn the channel and go someplace else.  Stop trolling and wasting peoples time.


----------



## phoenyx

dani67 said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too cheap to pay for HBO, so I'll take your word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even have a TV, but I've been watching it anyway. I -would- pay for it if I could afford it.  I think it's awesome, it's become my favourite TV series overnight (atleast I think it has, it's been a while since the last Game of Thrones episode of the season aired). Also, Ramin Djawadi's opening theme music combined with the video is sublime in my view -.-...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ramin Djawadi's is persian  iranian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's also German apparently:
> "_He was born in Duisburg, West Germany, to an Iranian father and a German mother._"
> 
> Source: Ramin Djawadi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Corroborating evidence for his father's nationality and his place of birth:
> "_Ramin Djawadi was born on July 19, 1974 in Duisburg, West Germany. His father was an Iranian immigrant in Germany._"
> 
> Source: Ramin Djawadi - Composer Biography, Facts and Music Compositions
> 
> Also, he's the composer of all the Game of Thrones music. Now I know why it's so hard for me to find a clear winner between Game of Thrones and Westworld, he composes the music for both of them ;-)...
> Meet the musical genius behind the 'Game of Thrones' soundtrack who watches each season before anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no different . persian and german are aryan
Click to expand...


Interesting. I'd known little about the term Aryan other than the Hitler's praise for them. Turns out it did in fact originate from Indo-Iranian people. Learn something new every day...
Aryan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## phoenyx

Iceweasel said:


> What am I missing? It was impossible most of the time for me to figure out who was real and who were the androids. How are the guests supposed to know? Seems like they could have had an ID marker on them or something.



I think all of the androids do. What I don't get is how they have guns that are lethal when used against androids yet apparently shoot blanks when turned on humans. But I honestly don't really care. I've always been more into the metaphor then details like this.


----------



## dani67

phoenyx said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too cheap to pay for HBO, so I'll take your word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even have a TV, but I've been watching it anyway. I -would- pay for it if I could afford it.  I think it's awesome, it's become my favourite TV series overnight (atleast I think it has, it's been a while since the last Game of Thrones episode of the season aired). Also, Ramin Djawadi's opening theme music combined with the video is sublime in my view -.-...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ramin Djawadi's is persian  iranian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's also German apparently:
> "_He was born in Duisburg, West Germany, to an Iranian father and a German mother._"
> 
> Source: Ramin Djawadi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Corroborating evidence for his father's nationality and his place of birth:
> "_Ramin Djawadi was born on July 19, 1974 in Duisburg, West Germany. His father was an Iranian immigrant in Germany._"
> 
> Source: Ramin Djawadi - Composer Biography, Facts and Music Compositions
> 
> Also, he's the composer of all the Game of Thrones music. Now I know why it's so hard for me to find a clear winner between Game of Thrones and Westworld, he composes the music for both of them ;-)...
> Meet the musical genius behind the 'Game of Thrones' soundtrack who watches each season before anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no different . persian and german are aryan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting. I'd known little about the term Aryan other than the Hitler's praise for them. Turns out it did in fact originate from Indo-Iranian people. Learn something new every day...
> Aryan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...







envelope from adolf hitler to reza shah (iran king)
congratulation nowroz (iran new year)


----------



## phoenyx

westwall said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not understand that I'm not interested in the show, or HBO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why respond to a review of it?  Turn the channel and go someplace else.  Stop trolling and wasting peoples time.
Click to expand...


Based on his original comment, I think he wanted to let people know about the new shows he had started watching. I was certainly interested in that part, though ofcourse it didn't really have anything to do with Westworld, other then that they were also new shows. I decided to start a thread where everyone can list the TV shows that they're currently watching here:
What TV Show(s) are you watching right now?


----------



## DGS49

I'm liking the show.  LOADS of eye candy.  Story lines are difficult to follow, but I think I'm starting to catch on.


----------



## MikeK

Confusing.  Slow.  Absurd.  Boring.  Nonsensical.  Pointless.  

Tonight is the third episode.  If something doesn't happen to make it even somewhat worth watching I'll cross it off my list.  

Compared to such masterpieces as _Deadwood, Breaking Bad, Rome_ and _Boardwalk Empire,_ this _WestWorld_ is a ridiculous waste of time.


----------



## rightwinger

Much, much better than the original movie

As usual, HBO nails it. Could air for a long time as they can keep introducing characters to visit Westworld


----------



## dani67

rightwinger said:


> Much, much better than the original movie
> 
> As usual, HBO nails it. Could air for a long time as they can keep introducing characters to visit Westworld


*Created by*

Jonathan Nolan
Lisa Joy


----------



## phoenyx

MikeK said:


> Confusing.  Slow.  Absurd.  Boring.  Nonsensical.  Pointless.
> 
> Tonight is the third episode.  If something doesn't happen to make it even somewhat worth watching I'll cross it off my list.
> 
> Compared to such masterpieces as _Deadwood, Breaking Bad, Rome_ and _Boardwalk Empire,_ this _WestWorld_ is a ridiculous waste of time.



You think nothing is happening -.-? I was hooked by episode 2, and episode 3 is even better in my view. I'm also in love with Evan Rachel Wood, an actress I hadn't even known before this show. That being said, I have heard some really good things about Deadwood, and it's also essentially a western, think I may check it out.


----------



## rightwinger

phoenyx said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confusing.  Slow.  Absurd.  Boring.  Nonsensical.  Pointless.
> 
> Tonight is the third episode.  If something doesn't happen to make it even somewhat worth watching I'll cross it off my list.
> 
> Compared to such masterpieces as _Deadwood, Breaking Bad, Rome_ and _Boardwalk Empire,_ this _WestWorld_ is a ridiculous waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think nothing is happening -.-? I was hooked by episode 2, and episode 3 is even better in my view. I'm also in love with Evan Rachel Wood, an actress I hadn't even known before this show. That being said, I have heard some really good things about Deadwood, and it's also essentially a western, think I may check it out.
Click to expand...


Deadwood was a great series you cocksucker (you'll figure it out)
Only problem was HBO just pulled the plug on it and there was no real ending


----------



## 2aguy

MikeK said:


> Confusing.  Slow.  Absurd.  Boring.  Nonsensical.  Pointless.
> 
> Tonight is the third episode.  If something doesn't happen to make it even somewhat worth watching I'll cross it off my list.
> 
> Compared to such masterpieces as _Deadwood, Breaking Bad, Rome_ and _Boardwalk Empire,_ this _WestWorld_ is a ridiculous waste of time.




I have to agree......the first episode was very good.....now, the show has ground to a stop......


----------



## MikeK

phoenyx said:


> You think nothing is happening -.-? I was hooked by episode 2, and episode 3 is even better in my view. I'm also in love with Evan Rachel Wood, an actress I hadn't even known before this show. That being said, I have heard some really good things about Deadwood, and it's also essentially a western, think I may check it out.


If you like _WestWorld_, which is as fantastic as _Superman_, I'm sure you will like _Deadwood,_ which, while colorfully exaggerated, is based on bizarre but entirely credible circumstances and characters.  While _Deadwood_ ended rather abruptly, much like reaching the missing pages of an interesting book, every minute of every episode in that wonderful series was enjoyable and well worth watching.


----------



## MikeK

2aguy said:


> I have to agree......the first episode was very good.....now, the show has ground to a stop......


It's like an elaborate, meaningless dream that just keeps plodding on from one empty, nonsensical sequence to another.  I think of it as a waste of time and I probably won't bother watching it anymore.  There are more interesting things on in that time slot.


----------



## phoenyx

MikeK said:


> If you like _WestWorld_, which is as fantastic as _Superman_, I'm sure you will like _Deadwood,_ which, while colorfully exaggerated, is based on bizarre but entirely credible circumstances and characters.  While _Deadwood_ ended rather abruptly, much like reaching the missing pages of an interesting book, every minute of every episode in that wonderful series was enjoyable and well worth watching.



Saw the first 10 minutes of it. It looks ok, I generally need to see an entire episode or 2 before I can really decide.


----------



## rightwinger

MikeK said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think nothing is happening -.-? I was hooked by episode 2, and episode 3 is even better in my view. I'm also in love with Evan Rachel Wood, an actress I hadn't even known before this show. That being said, I have heard some really good things about Deadwood, and it's also essentially a western, think I may check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> If you like _WestWorld_, which is as fantastic as _Superman_, I'm sure you will like _Deadwood,_ which, while colorfully exaggerated, is based on bizarre but entirely credible circumstances and characters.  While _Deadwood_ ended rather abruptly, much like reaching the missing pages of an interesting book, every minute of every episode in that wonderful series was enjoyable and well worth watching.
Click to expand...

Have to agree with you, you cocksucker


----------



## phoenyx

MikeK said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree......the first episode was very good.....now, the show has ground to a stop......
> 
> 
> 
> It's like an elaborate, meaningless dream that just keeps plodding on from one empty, nonsensical sequence to another.  I think of it as a waste of time and I probably won't bother watching it anymore.  There are more interesting things on in that time slot.
Click to expand...


Blasphemy -.- Seriously, Westworld has become my favourite currently airing show. Maybe the reason I like it so much is because of the metaphors to the real world that I draw. I consider the "guests" to be the proverbial "1%" and the hosts to be the rest of us. I also really like Evan Rachel Wood's performance as Dolores.

(Spoiler ahead)















And I think the 2 different sides (guest/host) may really be coming together now that Dolores finds William and Logan's campsite and collapses in William's arms.


----------



## phoenyx

rightwinger said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think nothing is happening -.-? I was hooked by episode 2, and episode 3 is even better in my view. I'm also in love with Evan Rachel Wood, an actress I hadn't even known before this show. That being said, I have heard some really good things about Deadwood, and it's also essentially a western, think I may check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> If you like _WestWorld_, which is as fantastic as _Superman_, I'm sure you will like _Deadwood,_ which, while colorfully exaggerated, is based on bizarre but entirely credible circumstances and characters.  While _Deadwood_ ended rather abruptly, much like reaching the missing pages of an interesting book, every minute of every episode in that wonderful series was enjoyable and well worth watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have to agree with you, you cocksucker
Click to expand...


What is it with you and this cocksucker business ? I suspect Father Guido may be involved -.-...


----------



## phoenyx

MikeK said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree......the first episode was very good.....now, the show has ground to a stop......
> 
> 
> 
> It's like an elaborate, meaningless dream that just keeps plodding on from one empty, nonsensical sequence to another.  I think of it as a waste of time and I probably won't bother watching it anymore.  There are more interesting things on in that time slot.
Click to expand...


Another point, I'm not the only one who is intrigued by all the things that are going on in Westworld. Here's an article that compares Westworld to Lost and has a bunch of questions on it...
http://io9.gizmodo.com/we-have-a-lot-more-questions-about-westworld-1787878191


----------



## rightwinger

phoenyx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think nothing is happening -.-? I was hooked by episode 2, and episode 3 is even better in my view. I'm also in love with Evan Rachel Wood, an actress I hadn't even known before this show. That being said, I have heard some really good things about Deadwood, and it's also essentially a western, think I may check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> If you like _WestWorld_, which is as fantastic as _Superman_, I'm sure you will like _Deadwood,_ which, while colorfully exaggerated, is based on bizarre but entirely credible circumstances and characters.  While _Deadwood_ ended rather abruptly, much like reaching the missing pages of an interesting book, every minute of every episode in that wonderful series was enjoyable and well worth watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have to agree with you, you cocksucker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it with you and this cocksucker business ? I suspect Father Guido may be involved -.-...
Click to expand...


Deadwood holds the record for most times cocksucker used in a sentence, most times cocksucker used in a scene, most times cocksucker used in and episode and a series. It also holds the record for most creative use of the word cocksucker


----------



## strollingbones

loved deadwood.....like westworld....the looping of the hosts at times is kinda boring but the show is interesting in the premise of guests who can do whatever...and hosts who do what they are programmed to do ..and the foreshadowing...'one code line away from chaos' or something like that


----------



## phoenyx

strollingbones said:


> loved deadwood.....like westworld....the looping of the hosts at times is kinda boring but the show is interesting in the premise of guests who can do whatever...and hosts who do what they are programmed to do ..and the foreshadowing...'one code line away from chaos' or something like that



I think of the looping as kinda like our every day routines. I guess you could say I never really focus too hard on a lot of the details if they don't seem to be important- the looping thing seems to be kind of background information- the real story is in the things that are changing, all because of the fact that the hosts are now able to remember pieces of their past "lives". Some of the hosts are now killing each other outside of the script. This also plays out with Dolores- first, she killed a fly, something which other hosts were starting to have conniptions about not being able to do. Now she actually managed to pull the trigger of a gun and kill a fellow host. But to me, the most important developments are the interactions between androids and humans where the humans are becoming emotionally attached to the androids. Bernard seems to be forming a pretty strong attachment to Dolores, for instance, and is clearly breaking company rules to do so. It's already having large effects, such as his essentially giving her a gun to defend herself with. I also have high hopes for the interaction between Dolores and William as well.


----------



## MikeK

rightwinger said:


> Deadwood holds the record for most times cocksucker used in a sentence, most times cocksucker used in a scene, most times cocksucker used in and episode and a series. It also holds the record for most creative use of the word cocksucker.


An early review of the _Deadwood_ TV series explained there actually is a _Deadwood,_ South Dakota, and that the prolific use of profanity throughout the production, along with several other representations of life in that town during the mid-1800s, is historically authentic.  With the presumable exception of clergy and the more refined members of society, the ordinary folks actually did talk that way.  (The cocksuckers!)


----------



## MikeK

phoenyx said:


> I think of the looping as kinda like our every day routines. I guess you could say I never really focus too hard on a lot of the details if they don't seem to be important- the looping thing seems to be kind of background information- the real story is in the things that are changing, all because of the fact that the hosts are now able to remember pieces of their past "lives". Some of the hosts are now killing each other outside of the script. This also plays out with Dolores- first, she killed a fly, something which other hosts were starting to have conniptions about not being able to do. Now she actually managed to pull the trigger of a gun and kill a fellow host. But to me, the most important developments are the interactions between androids and humans where the humans are becoming emotionally attached to the androids. Bernard seems to be forming a pretty strong attachment to Dolores, for instance, and is clearly breaking company rules to do so. It's already having large effects, such as his essentially giving her a gun to defend herself with. I also have high hopes for the interaction between Dolores and William as well.


Your ability (and willingness) to focus on and interpret such dream-like meanderings implies an innate aptitude for psychoanalytic practice, which I sincerely envy.  As for me, I cannot get past the requisite notion that robot technology has reached such an advanced stage.  So the most basic premise of _WestWorld_ stops right there and leaves me stranded, annoyed and bored.


----------



## phoenyx

MikeK said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think of the looping as kinda like our every day routines. I guess you could say I never really focus too hard on a lot of the details if they don't seem to be important- the looping thing seems to be kind of background information- the real story is in the things that are changing, all because of the fact that the hosts are now able to remember pieces of their past "lives". Some of the hosts are now killing each other outside of the script. This also plays out with Dolores- first, she killed a fly, something which other hosts were starting to have conniptions about not being able to do. Now she actually managed to pull the trigger of a gun and kill a fellow host. But to me, the most important developments are the interactions between androids and humans where the humans are becoming emotionally attached to the androids. Bernard seems to be forming a pretty strong attachment to Dolores, for instance, and is clearly breaking company rules to do so. It's already having large effects, such as his essentially giving her a gun to defend herself with. I also have high hopes for the interaction between Dolores and William as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Your ability (and willingness) to focus on and interpret such dream-like meanderings implies an innate aptitude for psychoanalytic practice, which I sincerely envy.
Click to expand...


Thanks . I actually love theorizing over the meaning of dreams too.



MikeK said:


> As for me, I cannot get past the requisite notion that robot technology has reached such an advanced stage.  So the most basic premise of _WestWorld_ stops right there and leaves me stranded, annoyed and bored.



Ah, I see. I agree, the robots/androids are light years ahead of current technology, if I focused on that, I can see myself feeling the same way you do about it.


----------



## phoenyx

Just found a good article with an interview of Jimmi Simpson (he playes William in West World), thought it was pretty good. Spoiler Alert, the article also mentions things in the latest episode (4- Dissonance Theory)...
‘Westworld’ Star Jimmi Simpson on Evan Rachel Wood, Plot Secrets, and Why Logan Is Such a Jerk


----------



## 2aguy

The episode this week......boring.....

The problem...we know the mystery that the robots are facing...there is no mystery for us.....so it isn't interesting...in other shows where there is a mystery to solve the audience is clueless about it too......the robots don't know what is going on but they are getting an idea.....sadly, we know what it is and that no matter what, it isn't like they are going to go off and escape and live a happy life....


----------



## MikeK

2aguy said:


> The episode this week......boring.....
> 
> The problem...we know the mystery that the robots are facing...there is no mystery for us.....so it isn't interesting...in other shows where there is a mystery to solve the audience is clueless about it too......the robots don't know what is going on but they are getting an idea.....sadly, we know what it is and that no matter what, it isn't like they are going to go off and escape and live a happy life....


The entire premise of this ridiculous, monotonous farce is utterly absurd.  It is an exaggeratedly complicated Frankenstein/Wolf-Man equivalent which, in my opinion, isn't worth the effort of trying to keep up with who-is-who and why-is-what.

With such eminently superb series as _The Sopranos, Rome, Deadwood,_ _Boardwalk Empire, Band of Brothers_ and others to look back on it is clear (at least to me) that HBO has wasted a lot of money on this nonsensical comic-book junk.

I should mention what I regard as the greatest television series of them all, _Downton Abbey,_ which I left out of the above list because it was a PBS product.


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> The episode this week......boring.....
> 
> The problem...we know the mystery that the robots are facing...there is no mystery for us.....so it isn't interesting...in other shows where there is a mystery to solve the audience is clueless about it too......the robots don't know what is going on but they are getting an idea.....sadly, we know what it is and that no matter what, it isn't like they are going to go off and escape and live a happy life....



I agree
The initial setup for the series seemed interesting

But I find nothing to make me say...I can't wait to tune in next week and see what happens
It is more like.....If I tune in next week, maybe something will happen


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The episode this week......boring.....
> 
> The problem...we know the mystery that the robots are facing...there is no mystery for us.....so it isn't interesting...in other shows where there is a mystery to solve the audience is clueless about it too......the robots don't know what is going on but they are getting an idea.....sadly, we know what it is and that no matter what, it isn't like they are going to go off and escape and live a happy life....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree
> The initial setup for the series seemed interesting
> 
> But I find nothing to make me say...I can't wait to tune in next week and see what happens
> It is more like.....If I tune in next week, maybe something will happen
Click to expand...



Exactly.

I just went back and watched the saloon Robbery again...that was a really good sequence.....sadly, the rest of the show hasn't lived up to it...

Maybe if they concentrated more on the various guests and their stories...before coming to the park or something.....I don't know, I don't think you can save the show....


----------



## strollingbones

the show has to go over and over the narratives to review the small changes....good premise hard to execute


----------



## Coloradomtnman

phoenyx said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confusing.  Slow.  Absurd.  Boring.  Nonsensical.  Pointless.
> 
> Tonight is the third episode.  If something doesn't happen to make it even somewhat worth watching I'll cross it off my list.
> 
> Compared to such masterpieces as _Deadwood, Breaking Bad, Rome_ and _Boardwalk Empire,_ this _WestWorld_ is a ridiculous waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think nothing is happening -.-? I was hooked by episode 2, and episode 3 is even better in my view. I'm also in love with Evan Rachel Wood, an actress I hadn't even known before this show. That being said, I have heard some really good things about Deadwood, and it's also essentially a western, think I may check it out.
Click to expand...


Deadwood is a masterpiece.  Takes a little time to get used to the manner of speech used in the dialogue, but once you do the show is incredibly addictive.  Be prepared to be tired at work after staying up late unable to stopwatching.

rightwinger San Francisco cocksucker.


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The episode this week......boring.....
> 
> The problem...we know the mystery that the robots are facing...there is no mystery for us.....so it isn't interesting...in other shows where there is a mystery to solve the audience is clueless about it too......the robots don't know what is going on but they are getting an idea.....sadly, we know what it is and that no matter what, it isn't like they are going to go off and escape and live a happy life....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree
> The initial setup for the series seemed interesting
> 
> But I find nothing to make me say...I can't wait to tune in next week and see what happens
> It is more like.....If I tune in next week, maybe something will happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> I just went back and watched the saloon Robbery again...that was a really good sequence.....sadly, the rest of the show hasn't lived up to it...
> 
> Maybe if they concentrated more on the various guests and their stories...before coming to the park or something.....I don't know, I don't think you can save the show....
Click to expand...


I thought of it as a possible "Fantasy Island" type series where they bring new guests in every week and we see how West World changes them for the good or bad

But it seems to be a journey to nowhere. More mood than substance


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The episode this week......boring.....
> 
> The problem...we know the mystery that the robots are facing...there is no mystery for us.....so it isn't interesting...in other shows where there is a mystery to solve the audience is clueless about it too......the robots don't know what is going on but they are getting an idea.....sadly, we know what it is and that no matter what, it isn't like they are going to go off and escape and live a happy life....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree
> The initial setup for the series seemed interesting
> 
> But I find nothing to make me say...I can't wait to tune in next week and see what happens
> It is more like.....If I tune in next week, maybe something will happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> I just went back and watched the saloon Robbery again...that was a really good sequence.....sadly, the rest of the show hasn't lived up to it...
> 
> Maybe if they concentrated more on the various guests and their stories...before coming to the park or something.....I don't know, I don't think you can save the show....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought of it as a possible "Fantasy Island" type series where they bring new guests in every week and we see how West World changes them for the good or bad
> 
> But it seems to be a journey to nowhere. More mood than substance
Click to expand...



Again....right on point...that is what it should have been.....


----------



## Coloradomtnman

MikeK said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The episode this week......boring.....
> 
> The problem...we know the mystery that the robots are facing...there is no mystery for us.....so it isn't interesting...in other shows where there is a mystery to solve the audience is clueless about it too......the robots don't know what is going on but they are getting an idea.....sadly, we know what it is and that no matter what, it isn't like they are going to go off and escape and live a happy life....
> 
> 
> 
> The entire premise of this ridiculous, monotonous farce is utterly absurd.  It is an exaggeratedly complicated Frankenstein/Wolf-Man equivalent which, in my opinion, isn't worth the effort of trying to keep up with who-is-who and why-is-what.
> 
> With such eminently superb series as _The Sopranos, Rome, Deadwood,_ _Boardwalk Empire, Band of Brothers_ and others to look back on it is clear (at least to me) that HBO has wasted a lot of money on this nonsensical comic-book junk.
> 
> I should mention what I regard as the greatest television series of them all, _Downton Abbey,_ which I left out of the above list because it was a PBS product.
Click to expand...


From the cheap directorial tricks (the guest shot by a host then gets up fine because I guess it was a rubber bullet?), the unrealistic dialogue, the not-believable premise, the purposeful vagueness of the main plot, the lack of sublety (white hats and black hats depending on if a guest is good or evil), this is a show for the lowest common denominator.

HBO, AMC, PBS, Netflix, Amazon, FX, Showtime, USA, and even Cinemax have and are doing better shows than this summer blockbuster bubble gum gobbledy gook.


----------



## rightwinger

In shows like The Sopranos, Boardwalk Empire or Game of Thrones your favorite characters get killed off and you are shocked/outraged

In West World they just patch them up and send them back out


----------



## strollingbones

some times hbo shows start weirdly and slowly.....deadwood was that....so was rome..i just dont hold out much hope for west world


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The episode this week......boring.....
> 
> The problem...we know the mystery that the robots are facing...there is no mystery for us.....so it isn't interesting...in other shows where there is a mystery to solve the audience is clueless about it too......the robots don't know what is going on but they are getting an idea.....sadly, we know what it is and that no matter what, it isn't like they are going to go off and escape and live a happy life....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree
> The initial setup for the series seemed interesting
> 
> But I find nothing to make me say...I can't wait to tune in next week and see what happens
> It is more like.....If I tune in next week, maybe something will happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> I just went back and watched the saloon Robbery again...that was a really good sequence.....sadly, the rest of the show hasn't lived up to it...
> 
> Maybe if they concentrated more on the various guests and their stories...before coming to the park or something.....I don't know, I don't think you can save the show....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought of it as a possible "Fantasy Island" type series where they bring new guests in every week and we see how West World changes them for the good or bad
> 
> But it seems to be a journey to nowhere. More mood than substance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again....right on point...that is what it should have been.....
Click to expand...


The stories should have concentrated on the guests and their experiences with the robots slowly becoming self aware as a backstory

I've gotten to the point where I am screaming...OK...I got it....can we move on with the story?


----------



## DGS49

I also saw a parallel with the old Fantasy Island - main characters remain but a new group of "stars" show up each week.

My take on this is basically that the programmers are adding human-like "emotions" to the Hosts to make them more entertaining to the Guests, but as an unexpected result, the Hosts begin to act like sentient beings, with their own agenda.

Also, a lot of parallels with Lost - story is going nowhere fast, but makes interesting viewing nonetheless.

Aside:  I presume it is possible to fcuk the Hosts, eh?  Wouldn't mind getting to Know that one little slut in the bar.  I find her quite inspiring.


----------



## DGS49

BTW, according to my understanding the cult members, with their knives, axes, clubs, and whatnot are Hosts gone awry.  They are out of control, and could indeed harm some of the Guests.  This is a significant part of the story line.

If I'm right.


----------



## phoenyx

strollingbones said:


> the show has to go over and over the narratives to review the small changes....good premise hard to execute



I'm loving it. I'm currently deeply involved in a thread that discusses the 4th episode in another forum (I just found out about the forum, which is why I didn't participate in the discussions of the first 3 episodes), I go by the same name over there as here...
S01.E04: Dissonance Theory

I also just made a thread dedicated to discussing facts and theories on the maze there too...
The Maze - Facts and Theories


----------



## phoenyx

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The episode this week......boring.....
> 
> The problem...we know the mystery that the robots are facing...there is no mystery for us.....so it isn't interesting...in other shows where there is a mystery to solve the audience is clueless about it too......the robots don't know what is going on but they are getting an idea.....sadly, we know what it is and that no matter what, it isn't like they are going to go off and escape and live a happy life....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree
> The initial setup for the series seemed interesting
> 
> But I find nothing to make me say...I can't wait to tune in next week and see what happens
> It is more like.....If I tune in next week, maybe something will happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> I just went back and watched the saloon Robbery again...that was a really good sequence.....sadly, the rest of the show hasn't lived up to it...
> 
> Maybe if they concentrated more on the various guests and their stories...before coming to the park or something.....I don't know, I don't think you can save the show....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought of it as a possible "Fantasy Island" type series where they bring new guests in every week and we see how West World changes them for the good or bad
> 
> But it seems to be a journey to nowhere. More mood than substance
Click to expand...


Pffft. It's state of the art . The maze is currently captivating me, multiple threads are heading towards it now. Currently listening to a short musical piece from the series...


----------



## phoenyx

DGS49 said:


> BTW, according to my understanding the cult members, with their knives, axes, clubs, and whatnot are Hosts gone awry.  They are out of control, and could indeed harm some of the Guests.  This is a significant part of the story line.
> 
> If I'm right.



"These violent delights have violent ends". Which brings me to yet another musical piece that I really like from it, starting around 2 minutes in...


----------



## rightwinger

DGS49 said:


> I also saw a parallel with the old Fantasy Island - main characters remain but a new group of "stars" show up each week.
> 
> My take on this is basically that the programmers are adding human-like "emotions" to the Hosts to make them more entertaining to the Guests, but as an unexpected result, the Hosts begin to act like sentient beings, with their own agenda.
> 
> Also, a lot of parallels with Lost - story is going nowhere fast, but makes interesting viewing nonetheless.
> 
> Aside:  I presume it is possible to fcuk the Hosts, eh?  Wouldn't mind getting to Know that one little slut in the bar.  I find her quite inspiring.



Agree...if HBO can't give us a storyline worth watching, at least they can throw in some gratuitous sex


----------



## Montrovant

rightwinger said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confusing.  Slow.  Absurd.  Boring.  Nonsensical.  Pointless.
> 
> Tonight is the third episode.  If something doesn't happen to make it even somewhat worth watching I'll cross it off my list.
> 
> Compared to such masterpieces as _Deadwood, Breaking Bad, Rome_ and _Boardwalk Empire,_ this _WestWorld_ is a ridiculous waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think nothing is happening -.-? I was hooked by episode 2, and episode 3 is even better in my view. I'm also in love with Evan Rachel Wood, an actress I hadn't even known before this show. That being said, I have heard some really good things about Deadwood, and it's also essentially a western, think I may check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deadwood was a great series you cocksucker (you'll figure it out)
> Only problem was HBO just pulled the plug on it and there was no real ending
Click to expand...


There has been a lot of talk that Deadwood will be back in some form.

HBO is finally making a Deadwood movie
‘Deadwood’ Reunion 2017 — Is It Happening? - Mediamass


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confusing.  Slow.  Absurd.  Boring.  Nonsensical.  Pointless.
> 
> Tonight is the third episode.  If something doesn't happen to make it even somewhat worth watching I'll cross it off my list.
> 
> Compared to such masterpieces as _Deadwood, Breaking Bad, Rome_ and _Boardwalk Empire,_ this _WestWorld_ is a ridiculous waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think nothing is happening -.-? I was hooked by episode 2, and episode 3 is even better in my view. I'm also in love with Evan Rachel Wood, an actress I hadn't even known before this show. That being said, I have heard some really good things about Deadwood, and it's also essentially a western, think I may check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deadwood was a great series you cocksucker (you'll figure it out)
> Only problem was HBO just pulled the plug on it and there was no real ending
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been a lot of talk that Deadwood will be back in some form.
> 
> HBO is finally making a Deadwood movie
> ‘Deadwood’ Reunion 2017 — Is It Happening? - Mediamass
Click to expand...


I'll believe those cocksuckers when I actually see it

The worst thing those cocksuckers did was pull the plug and just not come back the next season


----------



## 2aguy

Well.....watched the Season Finale last night....boring, and not worth the time.........I won't be watching the 2nd season....


----------



## 2aguy

phoenyx said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, according to my understanding the cult members, with their knives, axes, clubs, and whatnot are Hosts gone awry.  They are out of control, and could indeed harm some of the Guests.  This is a significant part of the story line.
> 
> If I'm right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "These violent delights have violent ends". Which brings me to yet another musical piece that I really like from it, starting around 2 minutes in...
Click to expand...



It is interesting how music affects a movie and t.v. show...the saloon robbery was shown several times...the first time they used an orchestral version of Paint it Black during the robbery...and it really made the action better....later, they used other music and it was less interesting......


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> Well.....watched the Season Finale last night....boring, and not worth the time.........I won't be watching the 2nd season....



I slogged through the first season hoping it would finally deliver....It didn't

Season 2 is supposed to be in 2018....don't think I will bother

Fool me once....


----------



## MikeK

2aguy said:


> Well.....watched the Season Finale last night....boring, and not worth the time.........I won't be watching the 2nd season....


I agree completely.

I tuned away from the first episode because it was impossible to understand  who was who, what was what, and what was going on.  I didn't bother tuning in to the second episode because the memory of the first disappointment was still fresh. 

I did tune into one or two more episodes, including last night's, and each time it took about ten minutes to become totally bored and tune away.  So far I haven't read one favorable review (by an ordinary viewer) of this waste of time, money and talent (Anthony Hopkins), 

I'm hoping HBO will dump it and replace it with something else.


----------



## MikeK

2aguy said:


> It is interesting how music affects a movie and t.v. show...the saloon robbery was shown several times...the first time they used an orchestral version of Paint it Black during the robbery...and it really made the action better....later, they used other music and it was less interesting......


Some really good examples of that are the movies, _Dances With Wolves_ and _Braveheart._  Those musical scores (by the late John Barry) are what made those movies more than just great.  The same may be said for many other movies and tv series.


----------



## rightwinger

MikeK said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....watched the Season Finale last night....boring, and not worth the time.........I won't be watching the 2nd season....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely.
> 
> I tuned away from the first episode because it was impossible to understand  who was who, what was what, and what was going on.  I didn't bother tuning in to the second episode because the memory of the first disappointment was still fresh.
> 
> I did tune into one or two more episodes, including last night's, and each time it took about ten minutes to become totally bored and tune away.  So far I haven't read one favorable review (by an ordinary viewer) of this waste of time, money and talent (Anthony Hopkins),
> 
> I'm hoping HBO will dump it and replace it with something else.
Click to expand...


It was just tedious to keep up with and when you did, it really wasn't worth it. This character is secretly that character, this character is really a robot, who gives a crap about the maze.


----------



## MikeK

strollingbones said:


> loved deadwood.....like westworld....the looping of the hosts at times is kinda boring but the show is interesting in the premise of guests who can do whatever...and hosts who do what they are programmed to do ..and the foreshadowing...'one code line away from chaos' or something like that


When all is said and done I believe being able to enjoy a production like _WestWorld_ calls for being receptive to utter fantasy.  I am not.  I never believed in Santa Claus or tooth fairies, and even though I quietly agonized through twelve years of Catholic School to patronize my dear mother's devotion to the Church (and avoid being walloped) I have always been a covert but unmitigated atheist. 

There are some fantasies which are subliminally acceptable because they accommodate a functional purpose -- such as my occasional fantasies about Kate Winslet or Scarlett Johannsen.  And there are theatrical productions, such as the _Game of Thrones_ TV series, which present likeable and interesting characters and such satisfying visual and situational experiences they are well worth watching (even though the plots are often bafflingly confusing). 

Series like _Rome,_ _Boardwalk Empire_ and _Deadwood_ are somewhat fantastic but their essence is tangibly real because they are based on historical fact.  But this _WestWorld_ production is totally vapid.  A silly waste of time and talent.


----------



## 2aguy

MikeK said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting how music affects a movie and t.v. show...the saloon robbery was shown several times...the first time they used an orchestral version of Paint it Black during the robbery...and it really made the action better....later, they used other music and it was less interesting......
> 
> 
> 
> Some really good examples of that are the movies, _Dances With Wolves_ and _Braveheart._  Those musical scores (by the late John Barry) are what made those movies more than just great.  The same may be said for many other movies and tv series.
Click to expand...



Whatever his personal problems are....Braveheart is an amazing movie.... and Mel Gibson knows how to direct......he is as good as  spielberg....


----------



## 2aguy

MikeK said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> loved deadwood.....like westworld....the looping of the hosts at times is kinda boring but the show is interesting in the premise of guests who can do whatever...and hosts who do what they are programmed to do ..and the foreshadowing...'one code line away from chaos' or something like that
> 
> 
> 
> When all is said and done I believe being able to enjoy a production like _WestWorld_ calls for being receptive to utter fantasy.  I am not.  I never believed in Santa Claus or tooth fairies, and even though I quietly agonized through twelve years of Catholic School to patronize my dear mother's devotion to the Church (and avoid being walloped) I have always been a covert but unmitigated atheist.
> 
> There are some fantasies which are subliminally acceptable because they accommodate a functional purpose -- such as my occasional fantasies about Kate Winslet or Scarlett Johannsen.  And there are theatrical productions, such as the _Game of Thrones_ TV series, which present likeable and interesting characters and such satisfying visual and situational experiences they are well worth watching (even though the plots are often bafflingly confusing).
> 
> Series like _Rome,_ _Boardwalk Empire_ and _Deadwood_ are somewhat fantastic but their essence is tangibly real because they are based on historical fact.  But this _WestWorld_ production is totally vapid.  A silly waste of time and talent.
Click to expand...



The original movie was good because it was 2 hours......and had a point....they could have done a really good 2-3 hour remake of the original movie and called it a day....I have no clue how they would ever go on to season 2 and after...there just isn't anyplace to go...


----------



## rightwinger

MikeK said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> loved deadwood.....like westworld....the looping of the hosts at times is kinda boring but the show is interesting in the premise of guests who can do whatever...and hosts who do what they are programmed to do ..and the foreshadowing...'one code line away from chaos' or something like that
> 
> 
> 
> When all is said and done I believe being able to enjoy a production like _WestWorld_ calls for being receptive to utter fantasy.  I am not.  I never believed in Santa Claus or tooth fairies, and even though I quietly agonized through twelve years of Catholic School to patronize my dear mother's devotion to the Church (and avoid being walloped) I have always been a covert but unmitigated atheist.
> 
> There are some fantasies which are subliminally acceptable because they accommodate a functional purpose -- such as my occasional fantasies about Kate Winslet or Scarlett Johannsen.  And there are theatrical productions, such as the _Game of Thrones_ TV series, which present likeable and interesting characters and such satisfying visual and situational experiences they are well worth watching (even though the plots are often bafflingly confusing).
> 
> Series like _Rome,_ _Boardwalk Empire_ and _Deadwood_ are somewhat fantastic but their essence is tangibly real because they are based on historical fact.  But this _WestWorld_ production is totally vapid.  A silly waste of time and talent.
Click to expand...


I agree...they spend far too much time developing and revealing the mythology of Westworld rather than concentrate on character and storyline. There just was not something that compelling to make you want to tune in next week. I usually got around to watching WW on Wednesday or Thursday and was barely interested in what I was watching
The critics loved it as did the internet geeks who reveled in every minute plot development
Sex and violence are usually enough to cover a weak storyline....But with WW, you knew it was all fake and scripted anyway....like watching someone get killed in a video game

You moved to Brick?


----------



## MikeK

rightwinger said:


> [...]
> 
> You moved to Brick?


Yes.


----------



## 2aguy

So....to use West World for conversation.....

In the final episode and throughout the series they bitch about humans being bad and evil.....but that isn't really the case as far as West World goes....only one man knows that the robots are gaining sentience, Anthony Hopkins, everyone else thinks it is just Disney Land for adults.......except for a few people who wouldn't care,  as soon as  most people learned that the robots were "alive" there would be a movement to free them....so the Madame of the Saloon is just wrong....


----------



## rightwinger

MikeK said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> You moved to Brick?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


Leisure Villiage?


----------



## MikeK

rightwinger said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> You moved to Brick?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leisure Villiage?
Click to expand...

Lion Head


----------



## Uncensored2008

dani67 said:


> [
> why ? when you can download ?



Not legally.

I oppose bootlegging - strongly..


----------



## Uncensored2008

2aguy said:


> [
> 
> 
> Again....right on point...that is what it should have been.....



No, not at all.

Did no one here read the Crichton book?


----------



## 2aguy

Uncensored2008 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Again....right on point...that is what it should have been.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all.
> 
> Did no one here read the Crichton book?
Click to expand...



I saw the original movie....that was fun....


----------



## Uncensored2008

2aguy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Again....right on point...that is what it should have been.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all.
> 
> Did no one here read the Crichton book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the original movie....that was fun....
Click to expand...


Yes, but not true to the book.

This was actually closer, but this was flawed on several levels. They MENTIONED the Turing test, but failed to explain the impact and why it was critical to what was going on.  Gaining self-awareness by the machines altered the dynamic of the park. Of course this series had no virus, the ultimate feature of the book.


----------



## 2aguy

Uncensored2008 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Again....right on point...that is what it should have been.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all.
> 
> Did no one here read the Crichton book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the original movie....that was fun....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but not true to the book.
> 
> This was actually closer, but this was flawed on several levels. They MENTIONED the Turing test, but failed to explain the impact and why it was critical to what was going on.  Gaining self-awareness by the machines altered the dynamic of the park. Of course this series had no virus, the ultimate feature of the book.
Click to expand...



I just went to Wikipedia....it says that the film came first, and then Crichton wrote a book tie in for the film....


----------



## phoenyx

Uncensored2008 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again....right on point...that is what it should have been.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all.
> 
> Did no one here read the Crichton book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the original movie....that was fun....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but not true to the book.
> 
> This was actually closer, but this was flawed on several levels. They MENTIONED the Turing test, but failed to explain the impact and why it was critical to what was going on.  Gaining self-awareness by the machines altered the dynamic of the park. Of course this series had no virus, the ultimate feature of the book.
Click to expand...


Did you see the whole series? 'Cause "These violent delights have violent ends" sure seemed a lot like a virus to me, just not necessarily a bad one. Have you ever heard of the word meme and the study of memetics? In a lot of ways, memes can be like viruses, only they're passed through language instead of through microscopic life forms...
Meme - Wikipedia

Personally, I loved the show, and while they may not have dwelled on the meaning of the turing test all that much, I think they did a great job of covering the heart of it anyway.



Spoiler



The Maze was essentially made so that the androids could become conscious, which I believe was what Alan Turing was hoping AI could achieve



For those not familiar with the Turing Test...
Turing test - Wikipedia


----------

